# Death Grip



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

After shooting with this grip for the last couple of weeks I still think it is a good product...it took just a little while to get used to the feel of it and I did have to lenghen my draw just a little. I have shot it with gloves on and from awkward positions and I have found it really does do as it is advertised.

Here is pic it installed on the bow


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I posted about this a while back! Awsome product . They just dont make them for my Brute!


----------

